# Silverleaf Vilages- current map? which building to request?



## abbekit (Jan 23, 2009)

We just made an exchange with RCI for a Presidential unit at the Silverleaf Villages in east Texas.  The only resort map I can find is old and only has one section of the Presidentals on it.  I know that more have been built, along with the water park and beach club area.  
If anyone has a current map I'd really appreciate it if you could post it or e-mail it  .

Also if anyone has a recommendation for which building/unit to request that would also be welcome.  We would like a lake view if possible but I'm not sure if the newer units in the beach club section overlook the water.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Texasbelle (Mar 10, 2009)

It is my understanding the Beach Club is not Presidential.  It is a step up and I don't know how it is listed to trade into.  If you are going to President's Harbor, ask for the building with the elevator, it is directly on the lake, better view than Beach Club IMHO.  If you can trade into Beach Club, the units are very nice.


----------



## abbekit (Mar 10, 2009)

Texasbelle said:


> It is my understanding the Beach Club is not Presidential.  It is a step up and I don't know how it is listed to trade into.  If you are going to President's Harbor, ask for the building with the elevator, it is directly on the lake, better view than Beach Club IMHO.  If you can trade into Beach Club, the units are very nice.



We're back.  Got assigned to Beach Club versus my requested lake front view at Presidents Harbor.  

Beach Club is most definitely Presidential units.  The newest and nicest at the resort.  All the buildings in Beach Club have elevators.  We stayed on the 4th, top, floor.  My full review was recently posted and my photo album is in the link below. 

I would absolutely request Beach Club (over Presidents Harbor) on our next visit.


----------



## txfirewife (Mar 18, 2009)

Glad to hear that you enjoyed  your stay.  The Beach Club units are a very nice addition to the Villages.  Being an RCI guest, they are no different than the older Presidential units except they are newer.  Only to Silverleaf owners do the differences between the two types of units show a difference (private beach pool access, RCI trading ability, etc)

How did you like that private beach/pool area?  That is what makes the Beach Club most desirable.  You don't have to share with the entire resort on the pools/beach.  Summertime guests will be the ones to notice the biggest difference.  Does the 4th floor offer a good view of the lake?  We have stayed in the lower Beach Club units and had very little lake view.

Great pictures!!! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## spoody (Apr 1, 2009)

txfirewife said:


> Glad to hear that you enjoyed  your stay.  The Beach Club units are a very nice addition to the Villages.  Being an RCI guest, they are no different than the older Presidential units except they are newer.  Only to Silverleaf owners do the differences between the two types of units show a difference (private beach pool access, RCI trading ability, etc)
> 
> How did you like that private beach/pool area?  That is what makes the Beach Club most desirable.  You don't have to share with the entire resort on the pools/beach.  Summertime guests will be the ones to notice the biggest difference.  Does the 4th floor offer a good view of the lake?  We have stayed in the lower Beach Club units and had very little lake view.
> 
> Great pictures!!! Thanks for sharing them.



I think the new presidentials are a major step up.  They have separate shower and tub in the master and the two sinks are isolated from the rest or the bathroom.  The decor is sooo much better.  You actually fell like you have gotten away.  You are definitly right about the beach/pool area.  That is the best bonus yet.  Sorry I don't have a map.


----------



## abbekit (Apr 2, 2009)

txfirewife said:


> Glad to hear that you enjoyed  your stay.  The Beach Club units are a very nice addition to the Villages.  Being an RCI guest, they are no different than the older Presidential units except they are newer.  Only to Silverleaf owners do the differences between the two types of units show a difference (private beach pool access, RCI trading ability, etc)
> 
> How did you like that private beach/pool area?  That is what makes the Beach Club most desirable.  You don't have to share with the entire resort on the pools/beach.  Summertime guests will be the ones to notice the biggest difference.  Does the 4th floor offer a good view of the lake?  We have stayed in the lower Beach Club units and had very little lake view.
> 
> Great pictures!!! Thanks for sharing them.



Sorry for delayed response, we've been out of town (again!). 

I wouldn't say the 4th floor offers a good view of the lake but there is a bit of lake view over and between the trees that you won't have on the lower floors.  You can see what view we had from my photos.  Maybe the newest building (that was still under construction when we were there) might be slightly better but probably not much.  Still we thought it was a lovely peaceful view and that the 4th floor was the best because of the higher ceilings.

Since it was winter the pool and amenity area next to the pool wasn't really in use.  I could see that being VERY popular in the warm months.  I asked the desk clerk if it was private just for those staying in the Beach Club units.  She said that they were giving the gate code out to anyone who wanted to look at the area but they weren't supposed to use the facilities.  I don't think that would work in warm months.  Anyone who sees it will want to stay and use that area since it is so much nicer.


----------



## abbekit (Apr 2, 2009)

spoody said:


> I think the new presidentials are a major step up.  They have separate shower and tub in the master and the two sinks are isolated from the rest or the bathroom.  The decor is sooo much better.  You actually fell like you have gotten away.  You are definitly right about the beach/pool area.  That is the best bonus yet.  Sorry I don't have a map.



I agree.  Even though this was only two hours from home since the unit was so nice we really felt like we had gone away on a nice vacation.  

FYI, there are maps of the entire resort in my photos page (link below).


----------



## Texasbelle (Apr 25, 2009)

We were told as Presidential members we could not stay at the Beach Club unless we bought another timeshare [does this sound familiar?].  However, last getaway we took, we were put in one.  Yes, they are really nice: no, some don't have a great view.  I think Silverleaf should let President's Harbor members use the "private" pool since that was originally planned for PH.  But since we won't buy more Silverleaf, it is a lost cause for us.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 26, 2009)

If you are looking on RCI all of the Beach Club units are 6/6 with a SUNDAY checkin.  Friday and Saturday 6/6 checkins are the Presidents Harbor section.

How is the new waterpark.  Does anyone know, or could they provide an update.  We are heading their Memorial Day weekend, we picked up a presidential via RCI points for 6K.


----------



## Texasbelle (Apr 26, 2009)

*Waterpark at Villages*

Sandy, if you are willing to sit through a sales presentation, you can pick up some free waterpark tickets.  If not, you can buy a pass for more than one day at a discount.  The park is not huge, but has a few slides, wave pool and a lazy river.  You cannot bring in any drinks or food.  Nail down a table if you want to take a break later and enjoy.


----------



## abbekit (Apr 26, 2009)

We don't have kids so didn't use the waterpark but did look into the windows.  It is fairly small and can be very crowded on holidays (we were there during President's Day weekend).  They allow non-timeshare guests to buy tickets and use the park so it seemed like many local families were using it.  

I agree that President's Harbor guests should be given the gate code and allowed to use the Beach Club amenities since there is no private pool at the PH area.  

We did have a 6/6 Sunday check-in (on an RCI trade) and were assigned to the Beach Club.  I asked upon check in for PH but was told those were all full.  Turns out that was better for us because we preferred the BC area over the PH area and loved the brand new unit!


----------

